# Urgent: ENT for kids??



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi 
Does anyone here knows a goodENT specialist for kids?will appreciate ur feedback thanks


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

sabeenmansoor said:


> Hi
> Does anyone here knows a goodENT specialist for kids?will appreciate ur feedback thanks


Dr mc ewan he is really nice with a great reputation.


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

WhereS the clinic?


----------

